# Picked these up last week and would like to know more about them



## morton (Sep 1, 2015)

All I found was a bunch of ebay listings. Interested in the history (age) and possible replacment parts for the murray which appears to have some type of motor sounding device which is obviously broken.  It's also missing stack and what I think would be a plastic motor facade.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 1, 2015)

I believe the AMF is from the mid/late 50s. AMF switched to a plastic steering wheel on their later tractors. You might find some Murray catalog pages and ads on ebay to narrow down the time period that model was produced. A similar Murray is called the "2 Ton" tractor where this one says "Super Diesel" and has the same rear wheels and flat grill with simulated head lights. You're right, the Murray came with a simulated motor facade and rubber spark plugs/wires that went to a simulated distributor. I have a 1958 Murray with sound device. It simply consists of a metal strip that rubs against either the sprocket teeth or the chain. A previous owner fiddled with the metal strip on mine so that it always "runs" quiet. I remember one of the pedal car parts sites used to have repro spark plugs...can't recall the site off hand. The motor facade will be a bit harder to locate.

Dave


----------



## morton (Sep 3, 2015)

*Thank you for the reply*



ridingtoy said:


> I believe the AMF is from the mid/late 50s. AMF switched to a plastic steering wheel on their later tractors. You might find some Murray catalog pages and ads on ebay to narrow down the time period that model was produced. A similar Murray is called the "2 Ton" tractor where this one says "Super Diesel" and has the same rear wheels and flat grill with simulated head lights. You're right, the Murray came with a simulated motor facade and rubber spark plugs/wires that went to a simulated distributor. I have a 1958 Murray with sound device. It simply consists of a metal strip that rubs against either the sprocket teeth or the chain. A previous owner fiddled with the metal strip on mine so that it always "runs" quiet. I remember one of the pedal car parts sites used to have repro spark plugs...can't recall the site off hand. The motor facade will be a bit harder to locate.
> 
> Dave




Have been unable to find any advertising sites or even pic of what the Murray parts looked like.  Nothing I've seen on epay has turned up any info.  If you have a photo of your 2 Ton can you post it?  Or can you or anyone else direct me to a photo of the Murray in its orginal form.  

I'm not a tractor collector but plan on keeping the AMF and using the Murray for bicycle stuff trades as I expect buying the missing  parts would exceed the value of the tractor.  Might be of interest to someone who has a collection with some of the missing parts.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 6, 2015)

Here's photos of a Murray 2 Ton model: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Mur...ape-Working-/331641943952?hash=item4d37667790

The Murray I have looks like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mur...Chain-Drive-/371430818930?hash=item567b008472

If you search ebay by "Murray pedal tractor" there are a few more listings of 2 Ton models giving a better idea of what the motor facade looks like, some of the 2 Tons having larger rear wheels. Guess the 2 Ton model changed somewhat from year to year. Best bet on a motor would be finding a tractor being sold for parts as long as the seller isn't asking an arm and a leg for it in "for parts" condition.

Edit: Just spotted this 2 Ton hood only - a little earlier version than yours with motor formed into the sheet metal: http://www.ebay.com/itm/pedal-tract...diesel-hood-/331640925191?hash=item4d3756ec07

Here's a few Murray ads from 1965 and 1970 showing the 2 Ton tractor: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-ADVERT...onder-Blaze-/151575570301?hash=item234a9ba77d http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRI...-DUMP-TRACS-/141763226618?hash=item2101bf2bfa http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRI...EL-TRACTORS-/131594286841?hash=item1ea3a176f9

Hope this helps!

Dave


----------



## morton (Sep 7, 2015)

*Thanks for posting*



ridingtoy said:


> Here's photos of a Murray 2 Ton model: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Mur...ape-Working-/331641943952?hash=item4d37667790
> 
> The Murray I have looks like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mur...Chain-Drive-/371430818930?hash=item567b008472
> 
> ...




Saved the phot0s for future reference.  Yours looks to be quite a bit older than mine.  At least I now know what the plastic insert looked like.


----------

